# Trouble using WRT54G as a bridge



## musicmanfz (Apr 22, 2006)

I successfully re-flashed my WRT54G v2 with HyperWRT and configured it to bridge mode.

I am using a second WRT54G v5 as my primary router.

I connected my Philips DSR7000 Series 2 DTiVo to the bridge via an FA-120, but was unable to see the DTiVo on my network. I have the DTiVo IP configured as 192.168.1.151, which is well outside the DHCP range (ends at 125).

Without the bridge, I am able to use a wireless USB NetGear MA111 v1 successfully -- the DTiVo shows up on the network at the expected address.

I wanted to check the bridge to see if it was properly configured, but I have apparently forgotten (doh!) which static IP address I assigned to the bridge. I thought I had assigned a static IP address of 192.168.1.2, but can't seem to get it to show up on my network.

I have tried connecting a PC directly to the bridge, but to no avail.

Please tell me there's some way I can talk to the bridge (other than trying every possible IP address), and that I haven't turned it into a brick.

I think I'm going for the world's record for slowest completion of TiVo hacks.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Please tell me there's some way I can talk to the bridge


You can always use the reset button on the back of the router; it will return your router to gateway mode with an IP if 192.168.1.1.

You *may* see improved performance by setting the "bridge" to an IP on a different subnet, such as 10.0.0.1.


----------



## musicmanfz (Apr 22, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> You can always use the reset button on the back of the router; it will return your router to gateway mode with an IP if 192.168.1.1.


No workee. Methinks I am McScrewed.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

Google for "IPSCAN". You will find a shareware program that when loaded, will scan your local network for all active IP addresses.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

You can also try pinging the broadcast IP of your network -- depending on the IP stack involved, this may or may not work. But all my Tivos answered, anyway.

Assuming you have a /24 subnet (in other words, a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0), ping the .255 IP address. For example, if your network is 192.168.0.x, ping 192.168.0.255, then immediately check the arp table on your PC. On a Windows box, from a command prompt do an "arp -a" and hit Enter.

Prolly not as reliable as IPSCAN, but works whether or not the devices actually answer a ping...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

How long did you hold down the reset button? Your router isn't "bricked," but 30 seconds is usually recommended when "de-bricking" a router. After the router has reset, plug a computer into a LAN port and set its IP address (the computer's) to 192.168.1.2, subnet mask 255.255.255.0.


----------



## musicmanfz (Apr 22, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> How long did you hold down the reset button? Your router isn't "bricked," but 30 seconds is usually recommended when "de-bricking" a router. After the router has reset, plug a computer into a LAN port and set its IP address (the computer's) to 192.168.1.2, subnet mask 255.255.255.0.


The long reset cycle did the trick. Didn't have to manually set the PC's IP address,
as it grabbed one from the router via DHCP.

I would REALLY like to get this goofy bridge setup going.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Get Thibor's firmware here (Tofu no longer develops firmware for the WRT54G).

I assume you are also "techtard" at DVRp. I wish the system would e-mail me when I get comments on my articles.


----------



## musicmanfz (Apr 22, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Get Thibor's firmware here (Tofu no longer develops firmware for the WRT54G).
> 
> I assume you are also "techtard" at DVRp. I wish the system would e-mail me when I get comments on my articles.


Yep, that would be me. Thanks one more time!


----------



## musicmanfz (Apr 22, 2006)

I've got it working now! The PC plugged into the bridge can now successfully get an IP via DHCP from the main router.

Now if I can just get my DTiVo to talk to the router via the bridge, I'm golden.

Thanks so much!


----------

